# Rhaphidophora cryptantha



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I got the chance to grab one of these for cheap, and of course I had to snatch it up. It's about 12" long now, and it only has a few, widely spaced leaves along the upper portion due to not being latched onto anything. 

How much space do these need? I know they can potentially morph into an adult form, but, if mine doesn't do that, could it be persuaded to just go in various wiggly shapes all over the background of a 12" cube, or do I need to put it somewhere way bigger? 

If I end up needing to remove it, how difficult are these to get off of a background? I'm guessing it's nigh-on impossible to pry one loose in one piece. 

Any tips on watering?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've always mounted these horizontally across the bottom of the viv (on the surface you want growth on).

Shoots develop and grow vertically.

Always worked for me.

s


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It should be a good choice for your wall. I agree with Scott. Start them sideways and it sends off multiple growing tips.
They do cling very tightly, and can break up pretty easily upon removal, depending on what they are clinging to. If it's on a piece of removable cork bark, you could use an orchid growers tip. Soak the entire plant, mount and all, for 10 or 15 minutes. Grasp stem near roots, and gently rock and wiggle it in little circles. When that section releases, move to the next. It's an amazingly slick trick for getting orchids off old mounts.
If you use tree fern, I would imagine it would be a nightmare to get off intact.


----------

